# Buy a customed built computer or build a computer?



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm planning to get a new computer.  I have never build computer from scratches.  I heard buying a whole computer is cheaper than build your own computer.  Sometimes, I like to build a computer so I can learn in and out, and every hardware.  However, if I get some hardware or software issues, it is hard to diagnose or troubleshoot, and may take a very long time to fix the problem.  A few years warranty comes in handy that included with the whole computer, so the technical support can do the hard works for me.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 22, 2016)

I built my desktop I use for photo editing. It worked out well for me, however I enjoy building computers. I can fine tune it to my needs. I believe you can get more bang for your buck if you build your own.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

Depends on what you are wanting out of the computer and how much you are willing to put into the computer in terms of money and time.  Top notch hardware is not cheap, but tends to last longer and plays better with other top notch hardware than cheap hardware does.  I've built many a Windows PC and a couple of Hackintoshes.   If you are looking to build cheap and use it for a couple of years before you do it again, save your time and buy a cheap PC.   If however you want to build a top quality PC that will last a few years, don't skimp anywhere.  You can actually save a few dollars over buying a top quality prebuilt PC. 

Me, I got tired of dealing with hardware upgrades and Windows.  I'm now a Mac and couldn't be happier.  Top quality hardware with a more stable OS.  But thats just me.


----------



## medic2230 (Jun 22, 2016)

Got tired of all the crap with windows also and bought a macbook 5 years ago. Still works like the day I bought it. Got a 27" iMac in March of this year. I now enjoy being able to get things done instead of upgrading something or figuring out why something isn't working right.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 22, 2016)

If you are looking to get a nice rig. Look to this company I found based in Wisconsin. They are called CPU solutions and they have great priced rigs pre built and ready to go. Check them out on amazon if you get the chance. That is where I got the rig I have now. Link to their stuff --> Amazon.com: CPU Solutions

Not really sure what your budget it, but they have stuff as low as $950.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2016)

I always buy one with the right board and chip and then replace the internals...costs more but can upgrade slowly. 

I'm due for a new machine, even with i7 3.4ghz and 16g ram with an expensive video card it lags trying to handle huge files in CS at times. 

Let me know what you find!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2016)

Just go out there and buy a Mac.
I customized mine for more goodies like SSD and utterly maxed out RAM and Graphics card.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2016)

I just built a I5 3.0 socket 1150, Asus B85E/CSM, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance ram, Samsung 500GB SSD, 1TB WD Black drive for data, GT710 video card, Seasonic 500W g series gold power supply, Asus DVD burner, and a Silverstone case for just over $900 with Windows 10. All top quality hardware being used for accounting, stocks, business use with multiple monitors. Thing boots in 8 seconds and multitasks in a snap. Lady called me yesterday to thank me again on how great this thing works. I built her one in 2004 and it was still running flawlessly but new accounting and inventory software required a little more power. We retired her old one for kids use at home, wiped the hard drive and installed Ubuntu educational for her.  

If you post a budget, I can spec the hardware for you with links. Building is easy and a way better value. I am an expert (certified) in PC design, hardware systems, and hold various certifications in Windows and Linux. 

Personally, I would recommend a Mac if your main use is for photo tools. It really is designed for that and the hardware is excellent. Your paying more for it due to hardware/software integration. It would be the best tool for the job as it is optimised for creative solutions. IMac is a great value as someone mentioned in this thread.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Has any of you purchased a solid state drive?  I heard it is very quick and only use for operating system.  I think I don't really need it because I need more capacity for photos and graphic artworks.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 26, 2016)

SSD's are very reliable and fast. They have very VERY quick read and write times compared to a hard drive. 

But if you plan on storing photos on it, I would just recommend that you get a nice hard drive. You will spend a lot less money and get a lot more storage. Plus with the saved money you can get a duplicate drive, and have it as an exact copy of your main drive. That way with complete redundancy, you will have a solid back up of your pictures. 

So really, I recommend a hard drive. You will get more bang for your buck, especially if your main focus is storing photos.

Also, note that SSD's are not great for long term storage. SSD's need power running to them to keep the memory stored. So if you sit your SSD on a shelf for months and months. If you were to plug it back in, some of your data might not be there. Where as hard drives will not do that to you. Not that you would take the drive out of your computer, but just letting you know just in case 

Hope this helps in some way, if you need any more suggestions, please feel free to ask


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2016)

Coreysaysyo said:


> SSD's are very reliable and fast. They have very VERY quick read and write times compared to a hard drive.
> 
> But if you plan on storing photos on it, I would just recommend that you get a nice hard drive. You will spend a lot less money and get a lot more storage. Plus with the saved money you can get a duplicate drive, and have it as an exact copy of your main drive. That way with complete redundancy, you will have a solid back up of your pictures.
> 
> ...


So explain to me how jump drives keep their data without power???  They are removable SSD's.

techboy  I have a 3TB hybrid drive in my desktop and love it.  500gb SSD combined with a 2.5TB standard drive.  Solid State Drives are quick for OS and programs and store data out out issues just as do standard drives.  They will not loose their data if they do not have power.  They use the same read/write technology as any other solid state memory.  The price of SSD's has come down and will keep doing so in the future.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is a hybrid SSHD from Seagate at a decent price. Desktop SSHD: 4TB Hybrid Drive Upgrade| Seagate


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 26, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> So explain to me how jump drives keep their data without power???  They are removable SSD's.



Flash memory is slightly different than an SSD. It is slower memory and it will hold its memory for a very long time. Leave a Flash drive sitting there for a couple of years though, you will see some form of data corruption.

SSD's on the other hand, if you leave it unplugged for more than 3-4 months, you have a chance at having your data become corrupted.

As long as it is plugged into your computer you will be fine. Just a fore warning, regardless if he decides to do any long term storage. It is nice to have the info


----------



## tecboy (Jun 26, 2016)

Good to know.  Thanks guys.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2016)

Coreysaysyo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > So explain to me how jump drives keep their data without power???  They are removable SSD's.
> ...






 

NAND (nonvolatile flash memory) is just that FLASH MEMORY!  An SSD will not loose data if left unplugged.  The speed difference between a flash drive and an SSD is the Controller not the NAND. 
This would be a good read for you regarding SSD. Tech Explained - The benefits of solid state drives - Storage - Tech Explained - HEXUS.net


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 26, 2016)

If you want to leave your SSD unplugged, that's great! 

You don't have to agree with my opinion, but there is a reason you will never see anyone use an SSD for long term shelf storage


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought a Gateway once. I liked the cow patterned box.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2016)

runnah said:


> I bought a Gateway once. I liked the cow patterned box.


Oh my, there is a blast from the past....


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Gateway once. I liked the cow patterned box.
> ...



Nothing says speed and performance like a cow.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2016)

Especially this cow.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Especially this cow.



Perfect picture lol! Even has the good ole cream monitor and keyboard!


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2016)

The early 2000's were heady times.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 20, 2016)

I recently got a new computer.  Somehow, there is a security issue that it doesn't let me view all my photographs.  I transferred all the files from my an old computer to a new computer.  It took me a long time to figure out and fixed the issue.   Doesn't anyone has the same issue?


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 20, 2016)

I used to be a PC techie but gave up trying to stay current a few( a lotta fews) years back. Now I just go on the Dell website, pick a bunch of goodies and have it shipped. Any problems, just go on Live Chat and they link up and fix it.
A few friends just call the local PC Shop and have the guy make them a PC. That's really a very good value if you can live without support.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 20, 2016)

I have contacted the technical support.  They couldn't help to fix it, and they refer me to Windows 10 support.  Windows 10 support couldn't fix it and gave up by not answering the phone.  Good thing I figure it out on my own, otherwise I may have to return this computer.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## unpopular (Jul 20, 2016)

A couple years ago I was in the same boat and what I kind of came to conclude is that it really depends on what kind of machine you're wanting. In the lower to mid-end building your own computer is cost effective and pretty straight forward. However, as you get into more higher-end gear that margin diminishes quickly, and buying a refurbished machine may make more sense. This is what I ended up doing. I went with IT Creations and came with the original extended Dell warranty.

From my experience the biggest challenge was getting good information from internet sources. It was pretty hard to filter out the advise of zit-faced gamers.


----------

